

ITunes 11 Download Will Be Available Tomorrow   - cydiaism
http://cydiaism.com/itunes-11-download-will-be-available-tomorrow/

======
UnoriginalGuy
That "article" is shit. It has no information on it at all.

I found Apple's web-site a little useful: <http://www.apple.com/itunes/new-
itunes/>

The new iTunes looks terrible. It looks like they are Metro-fying the UI (i.e.
removing all of the productive bits and then claiming the simplicity is a good
trade-off).

~~~
Zr40
I don't believe anything is actually being removed. Judging by the screenshots
on the preview site, it appears that all existing functionality is still
available, with some of it placed differently than in iTunes 10.

------
iaskwhy
Having both an iPhone 4 and an iPad 3 as well as a Macbook Air and a fat iPod
Nano (best thing ever), I found it interesting that from all those keynotes we
had this year, knowing iTunes would get reimagined got me much more excited
than everything else they announced. I feel like we have peaked on those
technologies as for most people (like myself) everything is just good enough.

In more detail, I feel like the iPhone 4 (until I updated it to iOS 6) was
fast enough that I didn't feel like buying a new one. The iPad 3 got the
retina display which is just amazing to read. It could be lighter but, for its
use, it's good enough for me not to want a new one. (I will eventually buy an
iPad Mini once it gets retina though.) My Macbook Air is still incredible fast
and I don't think going retina now is necessary thus saving me some money.
Finally, there was never an iPod like the fat Nano. I could get more storage
but it still works perfectly.

My birthday was last week and I usually buy a gift for myself but this year it
felt like everything is just fine and I don't need anything else in my life.
Good times I guess.

------
dnlhoust
I've found myself slowly slipping away from iTunes to manage my library and
I'm not seeing anything that's really going to hold me for much longer.

It's a shame as I remember being excited when I started using iTunes way-back-
when.

